# HELP...What to buy for Dark Eldar



## Brian007 (Aug 8, 2008)

Hello, well as my post says, I am building a dark eldar list and I do not know what to buy. I know everyone loves to tell other people how to spend there money so I thought I would ask.

Truth is, I do not have tons of money to play with so I need to spend it on the right things.

Things I know: I want to build a 2000 point list that is not only fun but competitive as well. I do not want to start with special character as of yet until I know how to play the army.

So, if you were going to go out and buy 2000 points of DE tonight what would you have in the army and why.

Thanks for your input, it is very helpful.


----------



## Iron_Freak220 (Nov 8, 2009)

Raiders, Raiders, Ravagers, and more Raiders!

Also if you want a close combat army get wyches/incbui. And a more shooty army would involve warriors/trueborn.


----------



## Dawnstar (Jan 21, 2010)

Wyches
Raiders
Ravagers
Archon
Lelith
Baron
Incubi
Trueborn

Basically, thats what I would end up with if I had some money to put down


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

obviously raiders & ravagers (ravagers x 3)

warriors are fantastic. 10 in a raider w/ blaster & splinter cannon - had a single squad rapid fire on a fortuned wraithlord the other night & bring him down in a single volley. That's pretty impressive in my books.

Wyches (the elite version) have paid off in spaids for me everytime I've brought them out of the box. Give em a syren w/ agonizer & (3) hydragauntlets, pray for a decent combat drug roll (+WS / reroll to wound) & point them at almost anything...

I'm also in love with the jetbikes. a unit of (6) w/ (2) cluster caltrops & (2) heat lances is under 200 points and is a threat to everything on the board.

Honestly, if they have a new-line model for it right now you can't go wrong - except mandrakes. They're still pretty useless, the models are great (for fantasy...) but the unit's rules are pretty weak compared to everything else in the codex


----------

